# Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mir gerade die Datenbank anschauen und unter die Rubrik Bäume und Sträucher gehen. Dann bekomme ich die Aufforderung, dass ich mich erst anmelden muß (obwohl ich angemeldet bin??). Gebe ich dann Benutzernamen und Passwort ein funktioniert es nicht. An was liegt's?

Danke


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Hi Manuela,

du musst dich da nochmal anmelden.......


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Hallo Olaf,

neu anmelden oder neu registrieren? Weil anmelden hab ich versucht ;-)
Dann schreibt er aber: Entweder falscher oder inaktiver Benutzername oder falsches Passwort. :-(


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Hi,

nochmal registieren.........


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Oki, dankeschön


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Noch ein Hinweis: Es ist zwingend notwendig, sich mit den selben Daten wie im Forum anzumelden! (Username/ Mailadresse)


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

War nicht zu überlesen ;-))) Schon erledigt, danke!


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

... du glaubst ja gar nicht wie viele das trotzdem überlesen.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

Hättest Manuela ja wenigstens freischalten können....tse tse

DB ist offen für dich, Manuela.


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

@Thorsten 

 unser Telefonat schon wieder vergessen? Verdrängt?  man wird ned jünger ...  test1


----------



## Thorsten (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Datenbank - benötige bitte Hilfe*

...................


----------

